# Thinning Out Some Rock Chucks



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought a new 22-250 about a month ago and I had been itching to get out to a friend's farm to test it out on a few rock chucks. I finally had some time and we headed out during the evening. It only took us a few minutes to find one of the furry guys in the pasture basking in the sun... I ended up going 4 for 4 last night and had a blast! I'm hoping to get out again soon to round up a few more!
First one of the night:
[attachment=1:2a7dc0ej]chuck1.jpg[/attachment:2a7dc0ej]

A "double":
[attachment=0:2a7dc0ej]chuck2.jpg[/attachment:2a7dc0ej]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fun stuff right there...


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

How did they taste?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So where's the rifle review?

You make us grapple over scope selection and then never tell us how you like the rifle? What the heck!?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bax* said:


> So where's the rifle review?
> 
> You make us grapple over scope selection and then never tell us how you like the rifle? What the heck!?


I totally owe you a review! 
Here are the specs:
Savage Model 10 Predator in .22-250 Rem
Weaver rings/bases
Nikon Buckmaster 6-18x40 with BDC reticle
Nosler factory ammo 55 gr. ballistic tip

I haven't quite found a load that this rifle " loves" but it's done pretty well so far. I've only put about 50 rounds down the barrel so I'm not too worried at this point. I'm a huge fan of the accu trigger - it was set a little too light so I made the pull just a tad heavier.

After a long debate, I settled on the Nikon and have been very happy with it. I have 2 other nikons and have been familiar with the BDC so I thought it would be nice to stay with what I know. The scope is very clear and the side focus works pretty well - maybe not quite as sharp as a vortex viper, but I think it's great. The magnification provides a great range and easily allows me to see .22 caliber holes at 100 yards.

Overall I've been pretty happy especially with the latest field results. Now I just want to get a coyote in the crosshairs soon!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad you wrote a quick review. I almost had to track you down and give you a wet willy. 

That is the Savage rifle I drool over quite regularly, so nice choice 8) Glad to see you had a chance to break it in properly and didnt turn it into a professional paper-killer only. Hope to hear more about your experiences calling soon


----------

